# Orange County Airport (John Wayne) pick up?



## The LAwnmower (May 1, 2014)

Any Orange County drivers on here? Did you guys receive an Uber email saying there will be no more pick ups at John Wayne airport? I live in OC but am part of LA group so I didn't get the email. Some people in Lyft lounge were saying an email went out today.


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

There is a thread about this in the Los Angeles forum.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

A couple threads over here:

https://uberpeople.net/forums/LosAngeles/


----------



## The LAwnmower (May 1, 2014)

Oh. I didnt even see they had city lounges. Thanks.


----------

